# Anything as good as a HONDA



## Tahoe (Sep 26, 2017)

I live in South Lake Tahoe ,CA and we received over 500" of snow last year. The walls of my driveway were over 10 feet tall. I have to blow my driveway my two elderly neighbors driveway and half my street and still make to the slopes by 8 am. I've found that Honda is the best at throwing a lot of snow that high that fast. I am about to spend $3200 on a new Honda. Just wondering if anyone else knew of a snowblower that throws deep snow as high and far as a Honda for less money?????????????


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Tahoe said:


> I live in South Lake Tahoe ,CA and we received over 500" of snow last year. The walls of my driveway were over 10 feet tall. I have to blow my driveway my two elderly neighbors driveway and half my street and still make to the slopes by 8 am. I've found that Honda is the best at throwing a lot of snow that high that fast. I am about to spend $3200 on a new Honda. Just wondering if anyone else knew of a snowblower that throws deep snow as high and far as a Honda for less money?????????????


The only one I can truly compare to a Honda is a Yamaha (but they are sold only in Canada).

As the next leading manufactures there is Ariens and Toro (I'd let others that own and use those brands give you advice).

We have a few forum members from Lake Tahoe and Echo Summit areas and I've read a few times where they posted that Hondas is what most people use there.

If I had to deal with 500" of snow yearly and 10'+ driveway walls I'd have a Honda HS1332TAS, HSS1332, HS1336i or a Yamaha YT1332ED.

(But I'm a Honda/Yamaha person, I deal with only 30-40" of snow a year and I still use Honda and Yamaha).

:blowerhug:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Tahoe said:


> I live in South Lake Tahoe ,CA and we received over 500" of snow last year. The walls of my driveway were over 10 feet tall. I have to blow my driveway my two elderly neighbors driveway and half my street and still make to the slopes by 8 am. I've found that Honda is the best at throwing a lot of snow that high that fast. I am about to spend $3200 on a new Honda. Just wondering if anyone else knew of a snowblower that throws deep snow as high and far as a Honda for less money?????????????


man 500" of snow .....thats a big chore with any machine. i think i would be looking at a tractor with an attachment at that point.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

"Anything as good as a HONDA?"

No..get the Honda. 

Scot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

maybe one of these: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=v8+snowblower&qpvt=v8+snowblower


In all seriousness, if you have room for a tractor I'd look into that. If you know a Honda can handle it then definitely go with that.


500" is more than I'd ever want to see in one season, I've seen 100"+ and that just about killed me.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I live on the other end of the lake and we got about the same snowfall. I have a little honda hs624 ( bought used for 500 ) that handled the snow in the drive well but not the huge berms.

for that I bought a used HS1132 that will handle just about anything.

my neighbor bought an Ariens 828 from jack's small engines online for $1199 with free shipping and no taxes and it performed well. 

i would have to say it was just about almost an equal to the Honda HS928.

You can't go wrong with a Honda or a new Ariens. Maybe you can find a real nice Honda at a moving sale as I have noticed there are a lot of people fed up with the winters around here and moving.

Find one from an older person who took care of it and have service receipts. Amazingly, I have found most people do not take proper care of their snowblowers.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tahoe, What throws snow further is a Gravely Convertible, hands down. Nothing throws as far. It will bore a hole in a 15' street corner pile from snow plows. The thing is a monster and weighs 550 lbs.

I'd also consider installing a impeller kit plus plastic lining.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> maybe one of these: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=v8+snowblower&qpvt=v8+snowblower
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, if you have room for a tractor I'd look into that. If you know a Honda can handle it then definitely go with that.
> ...


* You said a mouth full. I thought about moving that year. to someplace where it does NOT snow.:facepalm_zpsdj194qhk:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Tahoe

I can't think of anything that would be better or as good for less :sad2:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

TG nj fails to get donnor area snow yet we still get storms that blowers don't work and bigger machines need to come in.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF Tahoe
> 
> I can't think of anything that would be better or as good for less :sad2:


*It would be a Grave mistake to ever under estimate a POWERSHIFT. THERE BROTHER FROG!!!!:smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

^^ The undertaker, "Grave mistake", obsessive use of RIP tombstone emojis, "rust in peace". LOL everything ok?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

my underpowered ( 208cc 28") bottom of the ariens barrel snotek , avec impeller kit, will sling snow through the hydro lines, sure its no honda, but it sure will move snow for what it is !


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Tahoe said:


> I live in South Lake Tahoe ,CA and we received over 500" of snow last year. The walls of my driveway were over 10 feet tall. I have to blow my driveway my two elderly neighbors driveway and half my street and still make to the slopes by 8 am. I've found that Honda is the best at throwing a lot of snow that high that fast. I am about to spend $3200 on a new Honda. *Just wondering if anyone else knew of a snowblower that throws deep snow as high and far as a Honda for less money*?????????????


I can get upwards of 400" a year and after my first experience with the new Ariens today I can say that I might be over powered, but I will appreciate the extra oomph when the dumps happen. 

If you have all that areas as described to clear then speed might be an issue and the new Ariens Rapid-Trak might be considered. Not sure how quick it travels compared to a Honda. Mine has plenty of power for my needs but I won't win any races... that;s OK, I am in no hurry compared to your situation.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wonder what tahoe got?. hopefully he found a good used Honda. 

the ratio here has to be 9 Honda's for 1 of anything else .


----------

